# We are gonna be Foster parents!!!!!!!!! Tips please!!!



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am sooo excited. I have thought about this for a while, and today while in the shopping centre the local rescue was doing the gift wrapping for a donation to their rescue. To cut a long story short, I got talking to them about it while looking at the poor little dogs in need of care. They are desperate for foster carers and I volunteered my services. we will give it a try over the next few weeks. Tomorrow we are getting a 12 week old German Shepherd crossed with not sure what. Her name is Sunshine. I will post some pics when she arrives. She has a brother as well but we could not take both. Apparently they are double trouble anyway and want to separate them to see how they go. I can't believe I am doing this as this is our first time fostering. I have been a dog owner for 20 years and it will be nice for Sam to have a playmate for Christmas! I have young children so a pup will be a perfect start and a good way to socialise the dog too! Any tips welcome!!!!!:crossfing I now have to go "puppy proof' the yard and the house. Lucky I still have that old baby gate in the shed I was going to throw out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no advice but I will give you a hearty pat on the back for what you are doing. I'm sure you will do fine being a long time dog person and you know a great resource for anything new that comes up right here at GRF.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thankyou..... I just went and bought a few chew toys and treats for her for Xmas. it wouldn't be fair for Sam to get a present and not her! I have to get used to puppy behaviour again!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for fostering that pup and I hope you have alot of fun with her. I cant wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Thanks for fostering that pup and I hope you have alot of fun with her. I cant wait to see pictures of her.


 Thanks! We are very excited. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

pjd
It really is a wonderful thing that foster parents do for our dogs and you are to be commended. i have been a dog person for to many years to think about and have always wondered how foster parents are able to seperate themselves emotionally from their temporary canines friends. if I knew I could do that I may consider a foster :uhoh:

Wagondog


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful thing for you to do! Mary or one of the other members who do fostering can help you out!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Fostering is great!! It is only the first few days of fostering I find myself being a bit more careful of things with a new foster dog. For me, once I see how all goes in those first few days of fostering for a dog things seem to get easier. I have not foster a puppy, and I have not had a puppy in my house for 8 years, so others can help you with some advice there. 
Thanks for fostering and I hope you have a great experience.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pjd*

PJD:

You are doing a wonderful and selfless thing and saving a life. There are so FEW fosters out there-more dogs could be saved if more people fostered.

*I am so jealous of you, I can barely stand it. I want to foster so badly and have begged My Hubby, but he is "set" on our having two dogs and that's that. I think Ken knows if we did have a foster, chances are VERY GREAT that we would adopt a THIRD DOG!!*

Don't know how long it's been since you dealt with a puppy-they are so much fun and WORK, TOO! i HAD BEEN WITHOUT PUPS FOR 11 yrs, we have two Senior Samoyeds, and when they went to the bridge, we adopted a 5 month Samoyed and adopted a 16 Month Old Golden Retriever. When they ran through the house the floor actually shook-I was so afraid they would get hurt. Once I realized that that is how puppies play, I calmed down.

To this day, I leave the Garbage Can with Food under the Kitchen Sink and all of my power room garbage cans get emptied everyday, BEFORE we leave for work, as they will take kleenex, q-tips, out of them!

P.*S. If you see the dogs biting each other necks and there is NO BLOOD-they are playing. When I first saw Smooch and Snobear do that, I thought they were killing each other!!*


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Note that goldens and german shepards play differrently. Goldens bite necks, shepards knock each other over, it looks aggressive. Introduce them very slowly. The new pup has probably been knocked around and will feel safe if crated or baby-gated into his own space for a while. Just move slowly. The rescue group should have tips on the process and another experienced foster to mentor you through the process.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

This got bumped up by a reply and I was wondering how Christmas went and fostering Sunshine?  I have been fostering for about 1 1/2 years and it is rewarding and challenging at the same time. I'd have to say the pup I had was the hardest! I'm just not used to following a dog around 24/7 (well, I don't want to exaggerate - she *did* sleep!) as mine are older and when my golden was a pup, she was very easy to deal with and to raise. 

How are Sunshine and your dog (I'm sorry I forgot your dog's name!) getting along? I see you haven't posted yet and I hope that means you are so busy and having such a great time that you just haven't gotten around to it yet!

Let us know! Oh, and pictures, please!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> This got bumped up by a reply and I was wondering how Christmas went and fostering Sunshine?  I have been fostering for about 1 1/2 years and it is rewarding and challenging at the same time. I'd have to say the pup I had was the hardest! I'm just not used to following a dog around 24/7 (well, I don't want to exaggerate - she *did* sleep!) as mine are older and when my golden was a pup, she was very easy to deal with and to raise.
> 
> How are Sunshine and your dog (I'm sorry I forgot your dog's name!) getting along? I see you haven't posted yet and I hope that means you are so busy and having such a great time that you just haven't gotten around to it yet!
> 
> Let us know! Oh, and pictures, please!


 Yes I have been busy with Christmas etc etc as well as our foster pup. We did not get Sunshine but her brother 'Hurricane" . They said he was a bit exuberant, a bit of a terror and needed to be separated from his sister to see how he goes. Well...... excepting the first day when I fed them in the same area at the same time..... ( another thread where Sam our Golden bit my husband) everything is going fine! Sam still likes to know she is top dog in the order of things but Hurricane is the sweetest and most placid pup I have ever laid eyes on.!! I think any family would be lucky to get him. He is such a cuddlepot. Sam is the one acting like a crazy pup! She loves having him around and it is wonderful to watch them interact. Hurricane is not even classified as a rain shower!!!!. He kisses and snuggles when he can without Sam nudging him to play constantly! They have become inseparable. The feeding thing is now resolved. I think Sam just was a bit confused and unsure of things to start with. I think she is teaching him a few lessons. If Hurricane has a ball and drops it Sam swoops in and takes it off him! I taught him how to fetch today, unlike Sam Hurricane fetched and dropped it at my feet! Sam is the retriever! Where did I go wrong with her? I taught a 13 week old to drop it at my feet but my 3 yr old Golden will still not do that! LOL. I hope to post some pics tomorrow. they are still in my camera! Any way, he is such a gentle little thing and has taken me by surprise. he is one smart dog for his age. We had a shepherd for 14 years before we got Sam and training him was a breeze! I hope he gets a good forever home soon. He is no trouble at all and I am trying to not get too attached! I think that is the hardest part. I think the hardest part will be for Sam when he goes. They are such good friends now and go everywhere together! All up I have found it more rewarding as each day goes by, I will definitley be doing some more fostering!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for what you're doing. It takes a very special person to foster--I can't, I end up adopting them!!! You're providing what is the crucial element in rescue--a loving home outside the environment of sanctuary's. Good On Ya, mate!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad it's such a good experience. Bless you for fostering, it's such a need and so few available.

Come on Steve, just think how good you'd feel when you see your foster dog in a loving home spoiled rotten all because you gave him a chance! It really is so rewarding.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Come on Steve, just think how good you'd feel when you see your foster dog in a loving home spoiled rotten all because you gave him a chance! It really is so rewarding.


Come on Steve, if I can do it anyone can. However that is not to say I may never have a failed foster........


----------

